# update on my YB



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

group pic of 1st round babies








English Carrier babies








Bronze checker








Grizzle or pied?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

2nd round babies
















Babies from my Black homer pair
















Babies from my Yellow Grizzle homer cock and Red English Carrier hen


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Babies from Blue Bronze bar cock and Yellow Grizzle hen








Single baby from Opal bar saddle pair








Babies from Red cock and Checker hen


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

first picture of post 2... brown spread?

also in your first post... looks like your "opal bar" hen? and your baby from your "opal bar".... i am willing to bet that is dominant opal and indigo... such that you can call it a white bar saddle back hen.

dominant opals (second link has just some dom opal bars... closest ive seen only opal turn bars white)
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/recopal.html
http://www.racing.homer.com/opal.htm


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Symbro said:


> first picture of post 2... brown spread?
> 
> also in your first post... looks like your "opal bar" hen? and your baby from your "opal bar".... i am willing to bet that is dominant opal and indigo... such that you can call it a white bar saddle back hen.
> 
> ...


Thanks Symbro... I'm still pretty new on the color genetics and not really good with the proper terms yet. Both parents are Opal (white bar) saddles but are mismarked. I heard dominant opals are lethal. Would you consider the parents as dominant or recessive?

Here's the parents


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

they look like dominate opal to me... which would suggest that one out of every four eggs either doesnt hatch or the baby dies young in nest.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Symbro said:


> they look like dominate opal to me... which would suggest that one out of every four eggs either doesnt hatch or the baby dies young in nest.


That explains the death of one of the baby while it was trying to pipe out of its shell. Shall I separate the pair? 

What color would you call this bird?


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like another dominant opal...

your bronze checker (third picture in first post)... that one could also be a dominate opal... or a indigo... being a lighter version in either case. seeing its parents or offspring could help determine it.

did you know that "yellow" is a recessive gene... im curious if you have any true silvers (some people call red bars silver. but silver is a name for a dilute blue. like cream or yellow is a name for dilute red)


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

The bronze checker was the only baby on the first round. The second round babies are the 1st and 2nd photos on my second posting.

Mother









Father











Symbro said:


> looks like another dominant opal...
> 
> your bronze checker (third picture in first post)... that one could also be a dominate opal... or a indigo... being a lighter version in either case. seeing its parents or offspring could help determine it.
> 
> did you know that "yellow" is a recessive gene... im curious if you have any true silvers (some people call red bars silver. but silver is a name for a dilute blue. like cream or yellow is a name for dilute red)


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Symbro said:


> looks like another dominant opal...


mated to this hen









Their babies are the Black and White grizzle for 1st round on the 1st post and then the 2nd round are the 1st and 2nd photo on my 3rd post.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your pictures are wonderful and what variety these two birds are making--that black and white grizzle is just stunning.. enjoyed the pictures and just beautiful birds--all the way around....c.hert


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

okay, so he is not a dominant opal... his parents are Andalusian (spread indigo). which would suggest he is a indigo blue check. 

his mate... the yellow grizzle... looks to be a homozygous grizzle... very cool... i was in the process of trying to cross a grizzle into my yellow family.

the offspring from this coupling are very confused... haha
grizzle, dilute, indigo?!?! all babies will be grizzle (due to homozygous grizzle), all males will carry dilute, and 50% of babies will be indigo. i dont know how well you would be able to see indigo on a grizzle... 

when your second round feathers out more... i'd like to see some good pictures of them.

-----------------------------------
IF it was me... id split this pair... id breed the indigo blue check against a dominant opal blue bar. to get white bars and checks, indigo blue bars and checks, and dom opal blue bars and checks. Also splitting up your dom opal pair, so you stop losing babies in nest.

and id breed the dilute red ash **** grizzle hen to a cock carrying dilute or even a plain blue bar or red bird.

again this is... IF it was me. colors are fun...


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

pair in post 9... is that what you were calling your "black" pair?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Symbro said:


> pair in post 9... is that what you were calling your "black" pair?


Yes they are!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Symbro said:


> okay, so he is not a dominant opal... his parents are Andalusian (spread indigo). which would suggest he is a indigo blue check.
> 
> his mate... the yellow grizzle... looks to be a homozygous grizzle... very cool... i was in the process of trying to cross a grizzle into my yellow family.
> 
> ...


I'll post some pics when I get a chance. one looks like a brown bar (almost a red silver but more on the brown hue) and the other looks like a brown check. It's definitely something i don't have in my loft yet.



Symbro said:


> Also splitting up your dom opal pair, so you stop losing babies in nest.


I'll split them up after they are setting on eggs now.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

i have a question.
does those white bars come home from 10 miles?

in roller pigeons white bars are for show only.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

fresnobirdman said:


> i have a question.
> does those white bars come home from 10 miles?
> 
> in roller pigeons white bars are for show only.


The parents i got as an adult so they are prisoners. I plan to take the babies for a toss with the rest of my young birds. Right now they are just starting to loft fly longer. I'll wait till they start ranging out of sight before I start taking them for a toss. But on a side note.. a friend of mines has a bunch of opal saddles and has sent a few of them on a race and made it home from a 100+ miles.. 

++ Remember I'm from Hawaii and 100 miles might seem short but that includes long distances of ocean between the islands.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

if your yellow grizzle is having offspring that are not grizzle... then she isnt homozygous... maybe its tiger grizzle.

you dont *have* to split that pair... just a suggestion.

pair in post 9... you can now call your Andalusian pair (spread indigo)


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> i have a question.
> does those white bars come home from 10 miles?
> 
> in roller pigeons white bars are for show only.


many flyers have produced color birds that fly very well. grizzles, indigo and dilutes are three of the more common colors modifiers in the racing community.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Symbro said:


> the offspring from this coupling are very confused... haha
> grizzle, dilute, indigo?!?! all babies will be grizzle (due to homozygous grizzle), all males will carry dilute, and 50% of babies will be indigo. i dont know how well you would be able to see indigo on a grizzle...
> 
> when your second round feathers out more... i'd like to see some good pictures of them.


Here's the latest pic of the 2nd round babies. This is the best pic i could take since they constantly moving.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's the 2nd round from my Yellow bar hen and Black Cock









What color is this one?.... its a different shade compared to the common blue bar.









3rd round babies from my Dark Check with White flights (Splash Dark Check?) hen and Grizzle cock. Sorry they won't keep still...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

2nd round babies from my Dark Check with White flights (Splash Dark Check?) hen and Grizzle cock. Didn't realize I never posted their pics yet.

Splash Dark Check and Dark Check saddle


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

haha im getting confused... 

and how many threads are we talking in...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Post #2*

*Sorry that I got in this late but,here goes. The first bird pictured in post #2 is a dilute black spread called a True silver by breeders of show birds, racing people would call this bird a DUN, it will be a hen. The black cock of the pair must be carring the dilute gene.The second picture of post#2 looks to be a black spread carring some bronzing,could you post a picture of the black pair? *GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Intersting But Confusing*

*Hi EZEMAXIMA,You have some very intersting genetics but I wish you would have posted on the genetic form and only one pair and their young at a time this way we can study the pictures and not be confused by all the others.There is another thing I would like to know were the breeding pairs in individual cages or not? If they were not then we can never be sure who the father of those young was. In an open loft one can never be sure of who the sire of the is or was. The cock that sits the nest may not be the true father of the eggs he is sitting on. In any event you do have some very intresting birds * GEORGE


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Sorry that I got in this late but,here goes. The first bird pictured in post #2 is a dilute black spread called a True silver by breeders of show birds, racing people would call this bird a DUN, it will be a hen. The black cock of the pair must be carring the dilute gene.The second picture of post#2 looks to be a black spread carring some bronzing,could you post a picture of the black pair? *GEORGE


George,

I already posted the pics. It's the 2 birds on the 9th post.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi EZEMAXIMA,You have some very intersting genetics but I wish you would have posted on the genetic form and only one pair and their young at a time this way we can study the pictures and not be confused by all the others.There is another thing I would like to know were the breeding pairs in individual cages or not? If they were not then we can never be sure who the father of those young was. In an open loft one can never be sure of who the sire of the is or was. The cock that sits the nest may not be the true father of the eggs he is sitting on. In any event you do have some very intresting birds * GEORGE


George,

Sorry it all started just as an update of my Young Birds. I can start a new post on the genetics forum. All birds was kept separated until they where mated together then kept in their individual nest boxes and let out during feeding only in my breeding section.









Here's the nest boxes but now there's a division wall to keep them separated from the rest. I have a similar set up on the other side making it a total of 12 nest boxes.









The white wall and wood strips along the sides is were the nest boxes are located during breeding season.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

good luck with them then.


----------

